# Harmony 880 remote with 622



## jtendler (Apr 25, 2006)

I currently own a Harmony 880 and was having a hard time programming it, and was wondering whether other folks have had issues with it. Do you need to teach the 880 by pointing the original remote at it, or does the config software for the 880 take care of everything for you. I am having problems telling it how to adjust the volume, and also figuring out how to add my FAVORITE LIST with icons

Any comments / ideas / pointers who be appreciated.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not having any issues with my 880s. I have three. One I use in a standard 622/TV configuration and the other as a 622/Home Theater configuration. I am not using the Favorite List though. There was a thread about how to manually change to an OTA channel in this forum a few days back. That might provide you some insight. 

As to volume control, Mine seems to be working fine. Are you sure you selected the TV as your volumn control mechanism. The 622 is not what controls the volumn. 

As for configuration. I just typed in DVR 622 and it found the codes for it. I know there are others using the 880 so if you have follow up questions fire away.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm using an 880 with my 622. I've had no problems.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

The other night my 880 started acting up. At least I think it was the 880. What happened was the volume kept going down till there was no volume coming from my receiver. (A JVC) It was a very hot night and I'm not sure if that was the cause or not. Hasn't happened since and I have had no other problems other than my fat fingers sometime hitting the wrong buttons. I really don't like that part of the design.

In some cases you will need to train it for specific operations and especially if you are using a unit code other than 1.


----------



## Papa (Sep 29, 2002)

FWIW, I stared using my 880 with the 622 last week with no problems.


----------



## waddo (Jul 11, 2006)

jtendler said:


> I currently own a Harmony 880 and was having a hard time programming it, and was wondering whether other folks have had issues with it. Do you need to teach the 880 by pointing the original remote at it, or does the config software for the 880 take care of everything for you. I am having problems telling it how to adjust the volume, and also figuring out how to add my FAVORITE LIST with icons
> 
> Any comments / ideas / pointers who be appreciated.


80% of my programming was correct by default when I selected the VIP622 on the harmony web site. A couple of the commands did not work correctly (I do not recall which ones) but I just used the original remote to reprogram those commands and I was up and fully running using my 880 remote.

You mention adjusting the volume. Your harmony should not control the volume using the VIP622, It should control the volume on your TV or receiver.

I do not know what you mean when you say you are having problems how to add your FAVORITE LIST with icons, so am sorry I cannot offer any assistance.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Couple of point to emphasize.

1) The Original poster mentioned volumn control. This would be either TV or A/V equipment based not the 622. Been a while since I played with configuration, but there is a step in the configuration where you select what device you want to control for volume when creating an activity. I would suggest making sure you have your TV or A/V receiver selected.

2) In regards to favorites. Might be that you don't have the number correct. Here is a thread to give some clues.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60954


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ron is right. The harmony can be set up to control the volume with whatever device you want. That question is asked during set up which allows you to choose the 622, a/v receiver, tv, etc.

My 880 was great as well with the 622. I altered some of the lcd button options so that i could have easier access to the dvr commands and some others as well. Thats what i love about the remote is the ability to change the buttons so easily.

For me, i definitely know that adjusting the infared signal response time helped with the 622. I think mine by defualt was set so high that if you pushed a button twice in a row, there was such a significant delay. That can make it really hard to use the guide feature if you are manually scrolling with the arrow keys. I lowered the timing so that i could send out signals in succession much quicker and it really helped with the 622.

To the other poster who had the volume problem, this could be your problem as well. If you are hitting the volume down button, and it keeps going down after you have finished pressing the button, the delay is too high and it is catching up with how many times you physically hit the button. Try adjusting it and see if it helps.


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

For some reason my Harmony wont control the 622 when it I set it up for the 622. I dont get it.

So then I taught it all the commands, but it was repeat blasting the commands really quickly so two of the same commands would usually go through when i press it once quickly. So I didnt wanna go through the delay settings so I just changed the device on the setup page back to the 625 I had (since I remembered the harmony was able to control it with these settings).

Now it works perfectly.


----------



## Duffman (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm a huge Harmony fan but I'm actually regretting moving from my old harmony to the slick (looking) 880. I actually find myself using the 622 remote for pure tv viewing and the 880 for everything else.


----------



## jtendler (Apr 25, 2006)

I will be re-initializing my 880 this weekend and going through all the initial steps again to setup my 880.

Thank you to all who took the time to add comments/suggestions.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

It took a little adjusting to get used to the 880 when using it on the 622. The dish remote is laid out very well, but after a couple months with the 880, i have a pretty good handle on things and can move through menus, etc very easily. The customizable buttons in the lcd screen really make the 880 what it is.

The only thing I do not like about the 880 is that it doesn't feel like a "solid" built remote. If it had a little thicker plastic, especially on the buttons and had just a little more weight too it i wouldn't feel like i had to bubble wrap it every time i set it down on the coffee table.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Off the post but since you are familiar with the 880 - can it control a dvd recorder?


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

The first thing you guys should do: a macro for the Closed Captioning!!!


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

The 880 receives its programming for whatever device you want it to control from the logitech website. You hook it up using a usb cable and then log onto the harmony website. You select your devices from a drop down list and then it loads a predetermined configuration into the remote for those devices. It does ask you some basica questions in order to optimize the configuration based on what you have. You can then go in and optimize things further if need be. It should be able to control most DVD recorders. From what I can tell, the logitech folks are doing a pretty dang good job about keeping the technology database well updated.

I got my 622 in late April and it was already loaded on the website ready to go. I think the 622 had only been out for about 2 months at the time so that was pretty good at keeping up to date to me.


----------



## DanB33 (Nov 17, 2003)

I have had an 880 since April, when I got my 622. The one problem I had in customizing it was with the Media entries. I put some Dish Channels in and had no problem. When I tried to add the Local HD Channels, I could not get the 880 to accept leading zeros. I had traded in a 921 for the 622, so I was trying to set up the local HD as 01301. That combination works on direct key strokes, but when programed in, the leading zero is not sent. I contacted Logitech support a couple of times, but had no luck finding a solution. BUT, When Sat Locals is disabled, just entering the Analog Number tunes to the HD Channel. i.e., 13 will get you to 01301.
I have not contacted Logitech since April. Doea anyone know of the Leading Zero Problem had been fixed on the 880? Both the CW and My Network are only going to be sub channels of HD Stations in Grand Rapids.
Thanks for any information.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

For those of you with a Harmony 880, I just received mine a couple of days ago so I'm still learning. The DVR button is located on the LCD screen of the remote for the "Watch TV" activity. Has anyone mapped a regular button on their 880 for the DVR button? I wanted a quicker way to get to the DVR menu of the 622 and I'm not sure which button on the remote would be best. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## waddo (Jul 11, 2006)

lujan said:


> For those of you with a Harmony 880, I just received mine a couple of days ago so I'm still learning. The DVR button is located on the LCD screen of the remote for the "Watch TV" activity. Has anyone mapped a regular button on their 880 for the DVR button? I wanted a quicker way to get to the DVR menu of the 622 and I'm not sure which button on the remote would be best. Any help would be appreciated.


That question is really a preference type question. What works for me may not work for you. I mapped the DVR button to the bottom right button on my 880 (next to the 0). It was not used so that is why I used it.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Oct 7, 2004)

If one has two 622 receivers, can the remote be programmed to control each receiver independently?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Farmer Dave said:


> If one has two 622 receivers, can the remote be programmed to control each receiver independently?


Yes, you will either need to find a different 622/942 or really any dish DVR in their database that works for the address that you have your other 622 on and it will work. I have my 880 running a 622 on address 1, a 942 on address 2, and a 721 on address 3. I was able to find DVRs in their database for all 3 addresses.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

as far as the DVR button, I mapped mine to the LCD screen as an option. After I have hit "watch tv", it brings up any buttons you have specifically mapped. I wanted to make sure that anyone who uses the system would see that button rather than having to learn 0 = DVR, etc. Its worked pretty well for me and guests who use the system.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

waddo said:


> That question is really a preference type question. What works for me may not work for you. I mapped the DVR button to the bottom right button on my 880 (next to the 0). It was not used so that is why I used it.


Thanks waddo, I would prefer to use a button that is not currently being used. Is the bottom right button the only button that you know of that's not being used?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Duffman said:


> I'm a huge Harmony fan but I'm actually regretting moving from my old harmony to the slick (looking) 880. I actually find myself using the 622 remote for pure tv viewing and the 880 for everything else.


That's pretty much what happened in our house. When we first got the 622 and the 880, the 880 was sorta neat but now I find myself going to the 622 remote more and more. The 880 is sure designed for SAMLL fingers.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

lujan,

When you go through the setup of the remote's buttons, it should give you a list with drop down menus for which functions you can apply to each button. On this page, you should be able to see which buttons are used and empty.

It seems like I am the only one here that uses the 6 or 8? spaces on the LCD menu to apply special features like the dvr buttons and others that are not on the fixed keypads.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

At first I thought the 880 was going to be difficult as well, but after i found that i could retain all the functions of the dish remote, i realized that it is a matter of adjusting to the new remote's layout and not an issue with the functionality of the 880 itself. I think it is really a matter of finding a layout you like. I am sure that everyone here remembers the first time using a dish remote and that it took some adjustment time as well.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I did notice something else that was kind of wierd. When I came home today and turned on the 622 and TV using the "Watch TV" activity, nothing happened with the 880. It totally ignored my commands. I tried several times. It didn't start working until I had added the "DVR" functionality and updated the remote. Has this happened to other 880 owners?


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

so you are saying that you tried the "watch tv" button several times with no positive results. Then decided to go and update your remote for the dvr button, and when you came back and tried it, that it worked?

I have never had my remote not respond to any of my commands. Hopefully I don't have this problem as well. So far I have been lucky and have not had a glitch with it yet.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

lujan said:


> Thanks for the responses. I did notice something else that was kind of wierd. When I came home today and turned on the 622 and TV using the "Watch TV" activity, nothing happened with the 880. It totally ignored my commands. I tried several times. It didn't start working until I had added the "DVR" functionality and updated the remote. Has this happened to other 880 owners?


Did you press the "Help" button when things didn't work? If you did, it would walk through every possible action that is supposed to occur and ask you if that fixed the problem. If it does fix it, you say "Yes" and the 880 will remember the change. This is one of the great features of the 880.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks, I tried it this morning and all worked great, so I don't know what might have caused the problem yesterday?


----------



## bobrap (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody know what's new with ver 7 of the 880 software?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

bobrap said:


> Anybody know what's new with ver 7 of the 880 software?


What happened to vs. 6? I'm barely at vs. 5.2 now and it's supposed to be the latest version.


----------



## Neutral Fan (Jan 17, 2006)

Farmer Dave said:


> If one has two 622 receivers, can the remote be programmed to control each receiver independently?


You can program the dish provided remote to control two receivers. The hardest part of programming the remote to control two receivers is finding the instructions in the User's guide. (page 81 Programming to Control a Second Satellite Receiver)

Aaron


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

lujan said:


> What happened to vs. 6? I'm barely at vs. 5.2 now and it's supposed to be the latest version.


Hmmmm. I have not connected my harmony to my coputer in a couple months so i am probably on an old version of the software. Looks like I have work to do.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Neutral Fan said:


> You can program the dish provided remote to control two receivers. The hardest part of programming the remote to control two receivers is finding the instructions in the User's guide. (page 81 Programming to Control a Second Satellite Receiver)
> 
> Aaron


I think he was referring to the Harmony 880 controlling two 622s on different UHF channels, which Rob answered a few posts back.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

airpolgas said:


> I think he was referring to the Harmony 880 controlling two 622s on different UHF channels, which Rob answered a few posts back.


Just wanted to clarify, it's different IR channels/addresses, The 880 does not do UHF.


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Just wanted to clarify, it's different IR channels/addresses, The 880 does not do UHF.


I'm thinking about picking up this Harmony remote, but now I have an important question. My TV2 is hooked up to my main tv set on separate inputs. I don't use it all the time, but once in awhile I watch TV2 where my 622 is.

Does the 622 accept both UHF and IR for TV2, or is it only UHF. If it's only UHF, then I think I'll unfortunately have to pass on the Harmony.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Does anyone here own both a Harmony 890 and a 622? Can the RF part of the 890 talk to the 622 directly once configured on the software side, or is it only intended for the wireless A/V Bridge Receiver?


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

airpolgas said:


> Does anyone here own both a Harmony 890 and a 622? Can the RF part of the 890 talk to the 622 directly once configured on the software side, or is it only intended for the wireless A/V Bridge Receiver?


I have heard somewhere that the 890,even tough rf capable, will not control a 622. You might call Harmony and ask them.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

The harmony 890 is an advanced version of the 880. I believe the only difference is the IR - RF bridge. I chose the 880 because of the huge price difference and the fact that line of sight is no problem with any of my components. I bounce my projector IR signal off my screen and back over my head to the unit. Works 99.9 percent of the time.

As far as it controlling the 622, it should connect to the same online database that all harmony's do. If you want to be sure, you can get on their website at www.logitech.com and "take a test drive" as they call it and see exactly what components you can control.

The way i understood the harmony series, is that as long as the hardware in the remote is sufficient, you can connect to the web database and control any device they have uploaded.


----------



## Nyles Paris (Apr 25, 2005)

My Harmony 880 does everything I want with my 622, 508,501, Fresh-Air unit ( Fan Speed, Purify etc...) PLUS Control My Hunter Douglas Power Blinds(Up & Down).
If you folks have ANY problems, call Logitec 1-866-291-1505 & they will gladly make it do what you want with-in it's boundrys. As long as the device has an IR signal.  
You can even use your own icons for the Media list, I use the station logo's for mine. 

Best Universal Remote I have ever had. 

Nyles


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

Nyles Paris said:


> My Harmony 880 does everything I want with my 622, 508,501, Fresh-Air unit ( Fan Speed, Purify etc...) PLUS Control My Hunter Douglas Power Blinds(Up & Down).
> If you folks have ANY problems, call Logitec 1-866-291-1505 & they will gladly make it do what you want with-in it's boundrys. As long as the device has an IR signal.
> You can even use your own icons for the Media list, I use the station logo's for mine.
> 
> ...


Does your 880 control TV2 on your 622?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

DanB474 said:


> Does your 880 control TV2 on your 622?


No, TV2 is UHF only as far as I know, and the 880 doesn't do UHF.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

SteveinDanville said:


> . . . the 880 will remember the change. This is one of the great features of the 880.


And the Harmony Xbox360 Remote as well. I bought one over the weekend and LOVE it. The best $100 I ever spent!

Here's a question for you . . . when I leave my X360 remote sitting around for a while (go to bed at night, turn off the whole system, leave it sitting on the cocktail table). In the morning when I pick it up, before I hit any buttons, the backlight comes on. Do the 880s do that as well? How does it know it's been picked up? Motion sensor?

I noticed this the last couple of mornings (I've been out of bed before dawn the last couple of mornings so it was obvious). I thought maybe I was hitting the activities button in the process of picking it up. But this morning I was very careful about NOT touching any of the buttons, and as soon as I moved it the backlight came on . . . any ideas? It's not a problem, I just think it's a cool feature and want to know how they do it . . .


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

sNEIRBO said:


> Here's a question for you . . . when I leave my X360 remote sitting around for a while (go to bed at night, turn off the whole system, leave it sitting on the cocktail table). In the morning when I pick it up, before I hit any buttons, the backlight comes on. Do the 880s do that as well? How does it know it's been picked up? Motion sensor?


Yes, the 880's have it as well, and yes I believe it's a motion sensor. It's something you can turn on/off. I agree it's pretty nice, but sometimes it doesn't work for me, not sure it's sensitive enough.


----------



## thejtrain (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought this might be a good place to get takes from all the 880 users. As I was shopping for my new HT in the new house (three weeks away!), I was excited about the 880 for a variety of reasons: the color LCD, the recharging station, the marketing Logitech made for it about controlling HDTV aspect ratios, etc. Then I found out that the 688 could just as easily be "taught" to control aspect ratios as well. Add to that the fact that my chosen TV, the Panasonic 50PH9UK, doesn't allow you to change aspect ratios when viewing HD signals, and it sounds like I wouldn't really be gaining much by going for the 880 (at almost double the price).

So, 880 users, talk me into it - why should I go for the 880 over the 688?

Jason


----------



## wlambert38 (Jul 16, 2006)

In terms of performance and options, the 688 and 880 are very similar. The only real difference is that the 880 is rechargeable. I have the 688, and have simply purchased 2 sets of four rechargeable AAA batteries. I replace the batteries every few weeks with the second set of batteries. I think this is probably a good deal cheaper than the 880. Radio Shack has a "deal" on batteries and a cheap recharger.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

thejtrain said:


> . . . and it sounds like I wouldn't really be gaining much by going for the 880 (at almost double the price).


The Xbox360 and 550 remotes have all the same features as the 880 as well, for a LOT less money than the 880. You only get a mono-chrome LCD display though. And no icons in the display, only text, but you can program the remote to control any IR device, you can program any button to perform any function of any of the devices you want to control, you can make your own custom buttons on the LCD display, etc., etc.

I've seen the 550 on eBay and other places online for about $100. I've seen the Xbox360 remote for less than that. I bought my X360 remote from BB because I had gift cards and reward zone coupons to use, and only paid $86 for it after the coupons / rewards.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd go for whatever is in your budget and has the features and look you want. I went with the 880 because 1. I got it for a killer price and with a rebate at the time it wasn't much more than the cheaper ones, 2. I liked the look, and 3. Rechargable battery.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

sNEIRBO said:


> ... And no icons in the display, ...


I got the 880 also for a great price but I got rid of the icons on the display because they were distracting.


----------



## thejtrain (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the input, all - I think the 688 is the way to go for me, as the rechargeable aspect is actually a negative given my seating arrangements and the 18-month-old running around, and I really don't need a color screen and motion sensitivity.

Jason


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

thejtrain said:


> Thanks for the input, all - I think the 688 is the way to go for me, as the rechargeable aspect is actually a negative given my seating arrangements and the 18-month-old running around, and I really don't need a color screen and motion sensitivity.
> 
> Jason


Seating should have nothing to do with 880 as you just plug the charger in anywhere and only use it every couple of weeks, then it will charge overnight.


----------



## Lrossnm (Nov 14, 2003)

I have had the 880 for a few days and really like it. Does anyone know if it can be programmed to show "watch tv" and not "watch PVR" for the 622. With the PVR setup you must go through some extra steps when turning on the TV.

Example:" point the remote at the PVR" on the LCD screen.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

Lrossnm said:


> I have had the 880 for a few days and really like it. Does anyone know if it can be programmed to show "watch tv" and not "watch PVR" for the 622. With the PVR setup you must go through some extra steps when turning on the TV.
> 
> Example:" point the remote at the PVR" on the LCD screen.


Sure, you can make another activity, make it "Warch TV", and if you make another "Watch Tv" it will be automatically named "Watch Tv 2"


----------



## Lrossnm (Nov 14, 2003)

dirtydan said:


> Sure, you can make another activity, make it "Warch TV", and if you make another "Watch Tv" it will be automatically named "Watch Tv 2"


If I do this will the "Watch TV " still have all the functions of the PVR ( like tivo )?

I was told by Logitech CSR that I had to use the PVR activity. This did not sound right to me. Do you have the Dish 622?
Thanks,

Larry


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm thinking that PVR controls will not be in the Watch TV, but there is no reason you can't add them to the soft buttons, this by using the "Change Button Actions"


Lrossnm said:


> If I do this will the "Watch TV " still have all the functions of the PVR ( like tivo )?
> 
> I was told by Logitech CSR that I had to use the PVR activity. This did not sound right to me. Do you have the Dish 622?
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## Kate Logitech (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, my name is Kate and I’m with Logitech. I just wanted to provide a quick update re: Harmony.

Logitech Harmony recently made changes to our customer service policy and we wanted to make sure that you have the most up-to-date information for your readers. You may want to update your Web site to reflect these changes.

Historically we have encouraged our customers to contact us by telephone when they have questions. As more and more people choose Logitech Harmony, however, we have developed more efficient ways to support our valued customers.

Beginning December 1, new Harmony customers have free, unlimited access to phone support for the first 60 days after they’ve created an account to set up their Harmony remote. (With the purchase of each additional remote, Harmony customers will have 60 days of additional phone support from the date of purchase.) 

Those who’ve had an account for their Harmony remote longer than 60 days will continue to have access to online help, the forums and responses through e-mail submission in the Harmony software, but not phone support. 

To save time and provide clear answers to a whole range of questions, we’ve created an active community forum, bringing together Logitech employees and Harmony users to answer questions publicly so that everyone can benefit from the answers. The forums have already resolved hundreds of troubleshooting questions. 

We’ve also continued to build our online help, with user manuals and FAQs that allow people to find the answers to their how-to questions with a quick search – without having to wait on hold. And they’re all easily accessible through Harmony software.

If you have questions about our customer service policy, join the discussion on our online community forum through your Harmony software or at logitech.com/support.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Kate for joining the site and providing an update on your customer service policy.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kate Logitech said:


> ...
> 
> Historically we have encouraged our customers to contact us by telephone when they have questions. As more and more people choose Logitech Harmony, however, we have developed more efficient ways to support our valued customers.
> 
> Those who've had an account for their Harmony remote longer than 60 days will continue to have access to online help, the forums and responses through e-mail submission in the Harmony software, but not phone support. ...


I have now had three Harmony Remotes. The *main* reason that I have gone this route is the (excellent) telephone support, which I have needed to access periodically over the life of each of those remotes - including my current year old Harmony 890 PRO.

With this change of policy - a " more efficient ways to support our valued customers." - I shall not buy another Harmony. I suspect you are going to have many, many frustrated and angry customers over time and this will translate to a smaller customer base.

"Valued customers," indeed.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> I have now had three Harmony Remotes. The *main* reason that I have gone this route is the (excellent) telephone support, which I have needed to access periodically over the life of each of those remotes - including my current year old Harmony 890 PRO.
> 
> With this change of policy - a " more efficient ways to support our valued customers." - I shall not buy another Harmony. I suspect you are going to have many, many frustrated and angry customers over time and this will translate to a smaller customer base.
> 
> "Valued customers," indeed.


I couldn't have said it better. They're just trying to make more money, it's NOT better for customers.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, to be honest, what's better? Waiting for phone support or being able to look up osmething quick online? I suspect the success of this change will depends on what kind of problems people have and how 'robust' the online community is.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

djlong said:


> Well, to be honest, what's better? Waiting for phone support or being able to look up osmething quick online? I suspect the success of this change will depends on what kind of problems people have and how 'robust' the online community is.


The software is not user friendly if you are having trouble. The user interface is really poor. Actually, it's so poor that I'm shocked that they would even consider cutting off telephone Tech Support. (That said, looking at their stock performance, which reflects the general market, there is small wonder they need to cut expenses.)

Many of the "tweeks" that have been required to my Harmonies were not mods that I was permitted to make - it required their Tech to make the change. Those changes would not be possible in a forum or by following E-mail instructions from Harmony. There are a few Harmony forums that I follow (until yesterday's announcement) and I have learned a lot there. That said, I still had need to talk to Harmony periodically about problems.

As an example, after many, many calls to Harmony and much help from folks on various forums, I still have a timing/repeats issue with one piece of my A/V equipment on shut-down.

As I said, Harmony has lost at least one customer and I suspect many more as a result of this financially driven decision.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Steve H said:


> That's pretty much what happened in our house. When we first got the 622 and the 880, the 880 was sorta neat but now I find myself going to the 622 remote more and more. The 880 is sure designed for SAMLL fingers.


I'm kinda partial to the URC-200. Nice and big, good feel, most of the keys are in good places.. I miss the dish remote not at all, and very programmable.

The downsides over the harmony remotes are:
1) not as pretty... no color, no icons, and a little awkward-looking
2) Not software configurable, you'll be doing it on the remote itself.

That said, the method of customizing is pretty easy to do and it's pretty obvious what's going on.

I set mine up so that on Page1 of the Main-Menu custom keys I had the Device keys to change control modes manuall. On page 2 of the Main-Menu keys I had a corresponding macro to swap to that particular device (change audio inputs on the reciever, change video inputs on the tv, then select that device.) This basically corresponds to the "activity" of the Harmony remotes as I understand them to work.

then of course, each device menu can be set up with up to 8 pages of custom buttons, but I've never gone past 4 even when programming all sorts of obscure DVD remote functions. 

Not that I've tried the Harmony remotes, but the URC was cheaper and after reading reviews about the "flimsy" feel didn't want to go that route.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> I have now had three Harmony Remotes. The *main* reason that I have gone this route is the (excellent) telephone support, which I have needed to access periodically over the life of each of those remotes - including my current year old Harmony 890 PRO.
> 
> With this change of policy - a " more efficient ways to support our valued customers." - I shall not buy another Harmony. I suspect you are going to have many, many frustrated and angry customers over time and this will translate to a smaller customer base.
> 
> "Valued customers," indeed.


Ive had two harmony remotes over the last several years and dont think I have ever had to utilize live customer support on the phone
Whatever they do with that portion of the business does not have anything to do with the fact that they make great remotes
seems like a silly reason to stop buying a great product


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Lrossnm said:


> If I do this will the "Watch TV " still have all the functions of the PVR ( like tivo )?
> 
> I was told by Logitech CSR that I had to use the PVR activity. This did not sound right to me. Do you have the Dish 622?
> Thanks,
> ...


Add a new Watch TV activity. Then set it up manually instead of letting the wizard do it. That way you add the equipment you will use. I have a Harmony One with 10 activities, 6 of which are Watch TV activities, all renamed of course. Watch Dish is the teewee box and the 622, All 3 is the tv, 622 and A/V (mutes the tv), All 3 CC is the muted tv, 622 with closed caption turned on and the Onkyo, Watch Cable (for when it rains 'cause I'm in Houston  ), Watch Replay is the tv and the ReplayTV 5080 my wife uses to back up her soaps off cable in case it rains (dang I miss the commercial skip). Actually for Dish commercial skip I programmed a soft button with 4 Quick Skips.

I have used Harmony for several years. Two 679s, two 550s and now a Harmony One. The only time I ever had to call Customer Support was when I needed a remote address change when we added a 2nd Dish box in the same room and again to get an account cloned. If you can get those things in a timely manner via email then it's no big deal. To me.

As for the software it's now Ver 7.5. I have used the on line set up also.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Deke Rivers said:


> ...
> seems like a silly reason to stop buying a great product


Silly? If one's *experience* is that they have required live help in the past and they are continuing to have a minor problem (Likely delay settings.) it would be *silly* to bury one's head in the sand and continue to buy a product.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Deke Rivers said:


> Ive had two harmony remotes over the last several years and dont think I have ever had to utilize live customer support on the phone
> Whatever they do with that portion of the business does not have anything to do with the fact that they make great remotes
> seems like a silly reason to stop buying a great product


A product is only as good as its support. If it only needs a sheet of paper showing where the on-off switch is, that's good support. If someone needs a tech rep in the house to make the stupid product work and can't get one, _for that person_ the product is a bad product because its support is bad and they should stop buying the product.

With that said, the blurb for the $137.00 Harmony 880 remote says:


> Optimized for complicated HDTV and PVR systems, the Harmony 880 helps you tame tough configurations....


 Uh, this thing is probably not for someone who can't deal with a complex manual and on line instructions and tips. For $137 (Amazon) I'd assume there is no phone support. But that reflects my expectations based on experience.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

phrelin said:


> ...
> For $137 (Amazon) I'd assume there is no phone support. But that reflects my expectations based on experience.


Prior to this cost saving change in policy, there indeed would have been free phone Tech Support for as long as it were needed.

Inherently, the Harmony remotes are really quite straight forward to program. The difficulty sometimes arises when there are sometimes problems, often times associated with delay times or the need for fewer or more repeats of a given signal. In these cases an experienced Tech Support person can apply that experience to create a quick fix. In the alternative, one can try unsuccessfully to essentially apply hit or miss combinations of changes.

I guess we've gone off on a tangent from the 622/722 original subject and for that I apologize.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> I guess we've gone off on a tangent from the 622/722 original subject and for that I apologize.


Not really. For us Dish customers, support is a big issue even when we buy accessories from someone else.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

i use the MENU button for my DVR -- don't need to go into the 722 menu to often so i just relegate that to the LCD -


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a Harmony remote, but I have a concern about some of my most used buttons. I see several people's ideas about the DVR button, but what about the skip forward/back buttons? 

I'm thinking about a 6xx (not sure which) the 8xx seem to just add the color screens and recharge which isn't that big of a deal to me. I have a lot of rechargable batteries around for my kids toys so I can use those in the remote.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

vader22 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Harmony remote, but I have a concern about some of my most used buttons. I see several people's ideas about the DVR button, but what about the skip forward/back buttons?
> 
> I'm thinking about a 6xx (not sure which) the 8xx seem to just add the color screens and recharge which isn't that big of a deal to me. I have a lot of rechargable batteries around for my kids toys so I can use those in the remote.


I have the 880 and I use the "replay" and "skip" on the remote for the skip forward/back buttons and it works very well.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I use a Harmony One and have used the 679 and 550. I may be wrong but I believe all the Harmony remotes have the Skip and Replay buttons mentioned by lujan. The problem I had with the 679 was the transport keys were in the wrong location. For me. They are good on the 550 and the One.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

olguy said:


> I use a Harmony One and have used the 679 and 550. I may be wrong but I believe all the Harmony remotes have the Skip and Replay buttons mentioned by lujan. The problem I had with the 679 was the transport keys were in the wrong location. For me. They are good on the 550 and the One.


the 659 doesn't have hard skip/ replay buttons -

i have the 880 with my dish 722 and it works perfectly - i use the menu button for my DVR button -


----------

